# check suspension light 2000 expedition



## OpieGoneBad (Oct 25, 2012)

I replaced the air ride suspension on my 2000 Ford Expedition with coil springs and shocks using a Monroe conversion kit. However at the time I did not follow their directions to turn out the check suspension light in the dash. I now want to sell the vehicle and I have misplaced the Monroe installation directions which had this procedure in it. This information is not available on the Monroe web site. Does anyone know how to turn off the check suspension light? I believe that this was an under the hood procedure and was not just removing the instrument bulb.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

If it were me, I'd just remove the bulb if it came down to it.


----------

